# Cat not walking much, not eating much, is it time?



## rombre (Aug 5, 2008)

My mom has a 17 year old cat that has had CRF for sometime now. Last week, he stopped eating and started to become a bit lethargic. We hospitalized him for three days where they did Sub-Q and began epogen because apparently he had also become anemic. He was even more lethargic when we brought him home. He's been home for 4 days now, but pretty much only gets up to go to the litter box (and we're amazed that he does). We're doing sub-q and epogen at home now. He is hardly drinking any water and eats at most 4 or 5 nibbles off a finger per day. He doesn't seem like he's going to recover and our hope is that he will go peacefully at home, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. How do we know it's is time to put him to sleep? We have no idea if he's suffering or not.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Really without knowing your cat it isn't possible or fair for any of us to really tell you what to do. Ultimately one thing everyone would say is that if he looks like he is suffering it is time.

I think really only you guys, cause you know him can tell if he is suffering / unhappy.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If it were my cat, I may try force feeding for a few days to see if getting some food back into him would stimulate him to start eating again. Sometimes when they haven't eaten much or anything it makes them feel sick & nauseated, and then they really don't want to eat by themselves. Getting some food into him may get him to perk up again for a while.

If you can't get him to eat, then I think the kindest thing you could do for him is to decide its time to say goodbye. Starving to death is certainly not a pleasant way to go.
I believe that once they stop enjoying life, and there's no where to go but downhill, its kindest to end the suffering. 

I'm sorry to hear you kitty is not doing well  I hope you can get him to start eating again.


----------



## ValerieWhiteside (May 17, 2007)

Aww, i'm really sorry to hear your kitty isn't doing so well. It is very hard to know when it is time, i had to let my beloved 18 year old cat, Sumi, go last year and i agonised over it for a long time. With hindsight, i should have let him go sooner as the extra time i had with him, was probably not very pleasant for him at all  I'm sorry, i know that doesn't help..... what does the vet think??


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Many people who are caring for CRF kitties meet online in groups and get very practical help and support from other - often more experienced group members. I joined one of these groups to learn as much as I could about treating CRF.

One thing I have learned is this...CRF itself is NOT painful. Another thing...age is not a determining factor when making final decisions. I have "seen" many cats whose first description put them on "death's doorstep" and who, when particular symptoms were treated, bounced back. People in that group soon learn that their collective experience and knowledge far outstrips that of their individual Vets.

My suggestion is that you join such a group and put your question to those experts. Get a copy of the most recent bloodwork results too, so you can share it with the group.

If you're unsure about a group...you can still join up and just watch the back-and-forths...a test-drive, so to speak. Then, you can post your story and questions if/when you're ready.

Anyways, you'll find them *here*.

You really need to get some food into him, or there's a risk of another extremely serious liver disease. I'm surprised he's on kibble...I think assist-feeding some liquified wet food - carefully, so he doesn't aspirate - is essential - immediately.


----------

